
Keep Calm, Keep Encrypting -- With A Few Caveats - ryansan
http://www.darkreading.com/authentication/keep-calm-keep-encryptingwith-a-few-cave/240161105
======
ryansan
Reminds me of vaccines.

1.) Everyone stop getting vaccines!

2.) Everyone gets measles.

3.) Everyone get vaccines!

------
devx
I stopped reading at "at least use Bitlocker".

~~~
vezzy-fnord
Indeed. Although there hasn't been much public cryptanalysis on it (besides
that it's susceptible to a cold boot), it's proprietary and owned by
Microsoft.

Then again, he did say "at least". It probably is better than nothing at all.

